# BTX halted message during kickstart.



## sashac (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I try to kickstart freebsd 7.1
During the boot I get the a message ending with "BTX halted" and the machine gets stuck. Any idea what could be wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2009)

Try FreeBSD 7.2


----------

